# Rare Aurora Layout



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

I was visiting a friend and got to see this Super Rare Aurora HO Factory made Piece (FiberGlass Board)... I was more excited about this layout then his Maxx Track.. Which is awesome in it's own right.. This Rare Aurora Layout was purchased years ago from an Aurora West Hempstead Factory worker.. the Aurora logo is still intact... When he purchased it, there was no track or scenery.. he did a great job to match up the track to this rare Aurora piece.. I can't imagine how much this is worth...








Before Picture - Super Rare Aurora HO Factory made Piece (FiberGlass Board)...


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Very nice!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LDThomas said:


> Very nice!


never knew this,..& tub-tracks existed...
our area barely had any slot car stuff of any kinds..
and repair / replacement parts were a nightmare 2 get as well...
(talking early 60's to early 70's here..)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## fhdavid52 (Sep 7, 2003)

Do you have any idea of the dimensions of the track? Is it bigger than 4 x 8. And are those 9 inch radius curves or large?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

fhdavid52 said:


> Do you have any idea of the dimensions of the track? Is it bigger than 4 x 8. And are those 9 inch radius curves or large?


:wave:It is 4x8 and has both 9'' and 12''radius turns


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

that is to cool , very nice layout:thumbsup:


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Maybe a dumb question, but is the layout strictly the flat surface with the track or did it always connect to the white display behind it? And, was the monorail always included or was that added later?


----------



## slots-n-stuff (Oct 18, 2006)

*Before Picture - Super Rare Aurora HO Factory made Piece (FiberGlass Board)...*



old blue said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but is the layout strictly the flat surface with the track or did it always connect to the white display behind it? And, was the monorail always included or was that added later?


Before Picture - Super Rare Aurora HO Factory made Piece (FiberGlass Board)...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Very kewl!!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It may have been a board used to demo Aurora at Toy Shows. The one I would love to see if it survived is the one that made when they introduced the Super II and the AFX It had the 4 lane oval and 2 land road course on the same layout


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*Rare Layout*

Isn't this the track that was for sale on EBAY for thousands $ earlier this year?. It was supposedly the one that was in Macy's window at Christmas. Sure looks like it


----------

